# What's the best navy sack blazer?



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Gents - 

I need your advice. If you were to buy a new navy sack blazer, where would you buy it and why? 

The reason I'm asking is that I've decided to look for a new navy blazer to replace my old worn out one. However, I'm not sure where to find the best blazer. 

Brooks and Press seem to be the top contenders, but are there other labels I should consider in this purchase? I'd like to take advantage of the sale at J. Press or use the Brooks Brothers discount as both are in my price range. Although, even with the discount, the Brooks will still cost about $100 more than the Press.

So, should I go with Press, Brooks, or some other label? Any help is appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I have the Press Presstige one...I don't care for it and when it comes time to replace it will be asking the same question you are.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the Brooks one, but have no experience with any others.

If you get the BB, you won't be going wrong. That doesn't mean another brand won't be "right" as well though.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

Since you are on the West Coast, Press doesn't seem to be a good option. The only BB navy blazer that might be a sack is the 3 button golden fleece of which I am aware. You can generally pick up tailored clothing from BB the week before XMAS at the post XMAS sales price. Check the Southwick web site for retailers in your area. If that is with in your means, go for it. For the online route, try Dann on-line. They have the Douglas model Southwick blazer which I think is a sack, at a minimum a 3 button. If that doesn't work, try the usual on-line and telephone vendors, so back to Press, also Andover Shop and O'Connells in Buffalo has always looked interesting, the only downside I see is it is Buffalo. I suggest calling instead of clicking for all of these, in fact, I think you must call for the Andover Shop.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> I have the Press Presstige one...I don't care for it and when it comes time to replace it will be asking the same question you are.


I'm curious why you don't like the Press blazer...I was thinking about picking one up at the sale. Why don't you like it?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

marlinspike said:


> I have the Press Presstige one...I don't care for it and when it comes time to replace it will be asking the same question you are.


What is it about your Press blazer you don't like? The Press blazer I'm considering is this one:

https://javascript[B][/B]: showCloseup();
https://www.jpressonline.com/blazers_navy_detail.php?ix=1


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

cglex said:


> Since you are on the West Coast, Press doesn't seem to be a good option.


Cglex -

Thanks for all the options and good ideas. Luckily, Press does sell online.

Cheers.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't which they put on the website, but there is a Presstige and a Pressclusive. The one I have is the Presstige which is by their own ranking system better. Judging by the price online, that one is the Presstige as well. It's just plain not a good quality product. On top of that it has the typical feature of J Press that people love to hate: big shoulder pads. My main complain again is the overall quality of the product - not made from a very good cloth, stitching isn't all that durable, the buttons go clang clang (though you get used to that), the lapels lose their shape not too long after a pressing (I don't mean just that the roll on it gets flat, but that the lapel starts to roll out at the notch area). I guess at the end of the day, there's a reason they're $300.
Theses are made by S. Cohen btw.

I think next time I'm getting a Southwick.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

The Pressclusive is Cohen (and awful) & the Presstige, Southwick.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmm...I think I was sold that which I did not desire...I'm fairly certain this one was labeled Presstige though, and I know that this is a S. Cohen and fairly awful. I've got $392.60 on my credit card, which included some alterations and DC sales tax, but still that seems like the price that lines up with Presstige, no? Can't remember if I bought something else at the same time or not though.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Reddington said:


> What is it about your Press blazer you don't like? The Press blazer I'm considering is this one:
> 
> https://javascript[B][/B]: showCloseup();
> https://www.jpressonline.com/blazers_navy_detail.php?ix=1


I would go for the brooks brothers 3 button sack blazer or the university blazer. Both are at leats half canvassed, have better lapel roll and softer shoulder. The BB blazers also have patch pockets which i love. You really should get a southwick Douglas blazer though.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Check out CCC next time you are in Frisco. Or wait patiently for the Tweedman to put something your size on EBAY.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Hmmm...I think I was sold that which I did not desire...I'm fairly certain this one was labeled Presstige though, and I know that this is a S. Cohen and fairly awful. I've got $392.60 on my credit card, which included some alterations and DC sales tax, but still that seems like the price that lines up with Presstige, no? Can't remember if I bought something else at the same time or not though.


I could con my "friend" into looking into it on Friday or so. Might have to bribe him or something... Everclear could fix that nicely.


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

I have one from O'Connells and am very pleased with it. Also liked the BB but it didn't fit me as well as O'Connells.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

O'Connell's.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Untilted said:


> You really should get a southwick Douglas blazer though.


Ditto.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I would be very surprised if the Presstige blazer is made by Southwick.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've had two of the BB blazers and will soon be purchasing a third...great looking coats but, I do struggle with each purchase, getting one to fit so that the lapels don't pop. These days, I'm also finding myself tempted by the O'Connells offering.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I just picked up a BB blazer from one of our fellow forumites. I absolutely love it. Great fit and good quality.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> O'Connell's.


DITTO.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Or have Chipp make one for you. That would probably be the best, price no object.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

If your question is truly what is the best blazer, I would say go with either Ben Silver's American blazer, Southwick's Douglas, or BB's Golden Fleece.

If your question is best for the money, I would go with Southwick. I bought one from the Trad thrift exchange and it is my favorite by far.

If your are looking to go a bit cheaper, I would go with O'Connells.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Eljo's has two good options on their website:

1) Southwick Douglas for $475

2) MTM Southwick Plymouth for $895


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

*patch and flap pockets*

It doesn't appear that any of the blazers being discussed have patch and flap pockets. Isn't there anybody out there who sells a nice, three-button, navy wool blazer with patch and flap pockets (for under $400)?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

PersianMonarchs said:


> It doesn't appear that any of the blazers being discussed have patch and flap pockets. Isn't there anybody out there who sells a nice, three-button, navy wool blazer with patch and flap pockets (for under $400)?


I thought they did. I guess I don't know what patch and flap pockets look like. Can any one describe, or better yet post a picture, of patch and flap pockets. Thanks.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

PersianMonarchs said:


> It doesn't appear that any of the blazers being discussed have patch and flap pockets. Isn't there anybody out there who sells a nice, three-button, navy wool blazer with patch and flap pockets (for under $400)?


https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=217&Product_Id=991086&Parent_Id=202

At or under $400 during a sale.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

The Ben Silver "Classic American" Blazer has patch-and-flaps:​If money were no object, this is probably the blazer I'd get. However, the , which I do have, is better than serviceable. Also, note that O'Connells carries the same blazer in a heavier flannel-weight fabric. Neither is patch-and-flap, but I believe that each is under $400.

EGF


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

Are patch-and-flap pockets necessarily more classic? Are inset pockets still trad? I ask this purely for information; I don't know either way.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Falstaff said:


> Are patch-and-flap pockets necessarily more classic? Are inset pockets still trad? I ask this purely for information; I don't know either way.


Personally, I don't like P&F. I tend to actually put stuff in my pockets and that practice can make the patch pockets stretch and bag out. And pocket squares tend to overfill and bulge out sewn-on chest pockets.

Maybe OK for really light summer jackets, like madras.

More classic? Don't know. Inset "still Trad"? Don't care, but I hope they don't stop making 3/2 sacks with them.

Scott


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*my little old blazer, from BB*

Last year I picked up a BB brooksgate. Think it was, anyway. Wasn't expensive, but I really like it. Servicable, trad, fits well. I think $350 on sale.

I'm sure a golden fleece would be nicer, but I didn't want to spend that kind of money.

Shoulders are not heavily padded.

Markus


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

BB Golden Fleece MTM blazer ~$1,200


----------



## BillinStL (May 6, 2006)

*re: navy sack blazer*

On Markus' recommendation I too purchased the Brooks 3 button sack blazer on sale. I believe that it is made by Southwick. It has a nice shoulder and the fit was good. The buttons are a bit flimsy, but for $350 (on sale) it was a nice addition.

The Brooks golden fleece is made by Greenfield. It's a nice garment, when you can find them (as they are not offered every season), but it will cost you considerably more.


----------



## sweetness360 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a Pressidential blue blazer that I picked up for $50 on ebay through a poorly listed auction (the fellow was actually offering it for free if you won the filson coat he had for sale, so I got a two for one!)
I love the jacket, it feels as soft as cashmere and fits superbly. I'm not sure J Press still offers a Pressidential blue blazer, but if they do, its worth a look.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Am I to understand that the blazer O'Connell's sells as "O'Connell's Navy Blazer" is made by Cohen, and thus not very well made? If not, by whom is it made?


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

Arid said:


> I have one from O'Connells and am very pleased with it. Also liked the BB but it didn't fit me as well as O'Connells.


+100000 Great fit and customer service. Plus, can't go wrong at the price point. Not sure 100% where it's made as they have both made in US and made in Canada ones hanging around. I picked mine up in May and got a made in US model.


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

The best navy sack blazer is the one that fits you the best.  

Good luck!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. The best advice offered in this thread!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had my eye on the newer Norman Hilton stuff, and the Witherspoon blazer looks very nice, especially on sale for $347.50.

I think these are basically slim like the Brooks Fitzgerald fit, but undarted and with a center vent.

*Update a day later:* gone for the season.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I tossed my better judgement to the wind and bought J Press' 110th Anniversary blazer. I felt I needed to replace my 18 year-old BB sack as it's getting a little beat up. This blazer fits tighter and I was glad the sales rep pushed me up to a 43 from my standard 42. It's also slim through the body, which is perfect for me (34 waist). The quality is top notch and made in USA. I did have to have the tailor lower the collar to remove a slight ripple. This is being done now along with pulling up the sleeves. The fabric is hopsack I believe and most useful in warm temperatures. The lining is 3/4 (back unlined below shoulder blades). At $625 after 30% off, hardly a bargain, but hopefully worthwhile assuming I get 18 years of wear from it.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Glad to hear the good report on the Press blazer. I hope it provides many good years to you.


----------

